# alcohol and tobaco



## dhoangx (Jun 26, 2012)

This is my first time fishing at the Pier, just wonder if we can drink and smoke while fishing ?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

No cursing either :blink: :whistling:


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

you are allowed one look at the fine hunnies while walking by double takes and you will be asked to leave. :whistling:



"your golden pony" you can even open carry your firearm here in Florida


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

" you can even open carry your firearm here in Florida while fishing or camping. for those pesky pier rats


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Pretty sure both are allowed!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Required actually


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Nope, they are doing away with allowing that to make it more family friendly and preppy just like NASCAR did. In 5 years they will wonder why all the fishing folks don't come anymore to the pier and why are they losing money.


----------



## dhoangx (Jun 26, 2012)

humm, reading between the lines... guess it's a yes. Thanks guys.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

dhoangx said:


> humm, reading between the lines... guess it's a yes. Thanks guys.


Yes you can drink,smoke and carry a gun on the pier but not sure that is the best combo!


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

What could possibly go wrong with open carry and drinking? Just like fireworks, alcohol is a must.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

Deeplines said:


> Nope, they are doing away with allowing that to make it more family friendly and preppy just like NASCAR did. In 5 years they will wonder why all the fishing folks don't come anymore to the pier and why are they losing money.


i am apparently the minority but I go there to fish.. my goal is to catch dinner, not to get wasted and make an ass out of myself. 

the pier for the most part has regulars (many families), and walkers who annoy and ask dumb questions (why are the fish jumping? what are the striped fish called? what bait are you using? how long does it take to catch a fish?) 

you won't find many people there to party except around spring break.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

Ive never been asked how long does it take to catch a fish.

Thats a good one.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Just tell them your waiting as fast as you can.


----------



## paul s (May 31, 2011)

stevesmi said:


> i am apparently the minority but I go there to fish.. my goal is to catch dinner, not to get wasted and make an ass out of myself.
> 
> the pier for the most part has regulars (many families), and walkers who annoy and ask dumb questions (why are the fish jumping? what are the striped fish called? what bait are you using? how long does it take to catch a fish?)
> 
> you won't find many people there to party except around spring break.


Why do you confuse having a beer with being wasted and acting like an ass?


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

paul s said:


> Why do you confuse having a beer with being wasted and acting like an ass?


I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## dhoangx (Jun 26, 2012)

PCfisher66 said:


> Just tell them your waiting as fast as you can.


haha, that's funny :thumbup:


----------



## paul s (May 31, 2011)

EODangler said:


> I was wondering the same thing...


 I guess that's what happens to him when he drinks a beer..


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

He must be a light-weight.


----------

